# The Bowtech Reckoning, is it worth the hype?



## Ingo

Docmedic said:


> I'm looking to get back into competitive 3D Target shooting, and i want to dip my hands into AM Open Division. Now I've been shooting Bowhunter class off and on with a ROSS CR337 since 2008, and started to recently shooting more. I'm not a fanboy for any particular company but I was looking at the Bowtech reckoning as their "hybrid" 3D/Target bow, and how easy it is to tune without a bow vice. I got to play with one in a shop and it was ok, but it wasn't set up on how i would shoot it, 28.5" at 60lbs. What is everyone's thoughts?
> 
> I'm looking for a bow that can be highly competitive in 3D Target shooting in AM Open and be competitive for indoor spot shooting also.
> 
> Current setup:
> Ross CR337
> Axxcel 4 Pin, with micro adjust
> Limb saver drop down.
> 12" Doinker front stabilizer, no rear bars
> 60LBS and 28.5 Draw.
> Tru-Ball, The incredible release


The Reckoning would fit the bill for what you're looking for but so would dozens of other bows. BOWS aren't competitive, people are. 

My scores have gone down since I started shooting the Reckoning (coming from a PSE Decree HD). My comfort and familiarity with a bow I had shot for 3 years is hard to overcome. 

That said, I think the Reckoning is awesome. First bow in years I've been tempted to buy new (and I did when I found a steep discount). Had the shop throw a rest on with a level arrow through the berger holes and right down the middle of the shelf. Bare shafts right down the pipe. Cam lean is negligible. 

On comfort it has a perfect draw-cycle and for me was calculating to about a 325 IBO which is perfectly fine for everything I do. I am shooting it on performance right now and it's drastically different being very stiff right before the rollover and a hard thump into the valley. Either way the bow holds great and I like the wall. When I shoot at 80-90 yards I have very little vertical variance. 

With the deflexed riser geometry I have found that setting up stabilizers is nothing like it's been on the other bows I've had. I had to take the sidebar off and I'm just running a front bar right now. On the plus side it balances out really well with my hunting gear on even with my quiver full. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

I met a bunch of people who jumped on the Reckoning when it came out.... half of them love it, the other half got rid of them pretty quick.

The feel of a bow is so subjective, it's tough to answer for anyone else. No one can say they don't shoot well. Paige Pearce seems to be dominating with hers.

My advice, go back and shoot it again set to your DL and DW before you make the decision.


----------



## Robspartacus

Honestly, pretty much all high end bows are phenomenal. I'm partial to Hoyt ProForce and Elite Victory 37 but have considered Athens Ridge 34, Bowtech Reckoning, Elite Ritual 35, and a couple others as well. Even the little guys make great products now. That Reckoning has a ton of potential spec wise and the shim-less design is game changing. It may be a POS but I doubt it. I would be very interested in playing with one. 

If you go withe the Bowtech, give an honest review here after you've shot it a while. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docmedic

I'm still working on getting geared for a new bow regardless which route I go. I just picked up DCD 28" and 12" Stabilizers, so I'll be playing with them on my ROSS to get a better idea how I want to setup the weights. Now next thing I need to figure out is the sights, currently I'm running a Axcel 4 pin with micro adjustments. Now the question is single pin or floating dot, I shoot 1000% more rifle then I do Bow and I find the dot more appealing but I don't know what brand people recommend.


----------



## pottergreg

You can find a Prime Centergy Hybrid really cheap used, 35" ata very accurate, best holding bow for me that I have shot. I shot spots better with the Hybrid than I did with my 40" Pro Vantage Elite. They are a true 330IBO speed bow. I make 280 fps speed limit at 52 pounds with Easton Superddrive 23's. I have a friend that shoots an Elite V 37 lights out


----------



## Docmedic

Thanks, I'll take a look at that option.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

I have 2 Reckonings one of which is for sale and the only reason is because I wanted the bow but had to wait for my custom colors so I bought a black one. 

The bow is awesome and probably one of the easiest bows to tune to date. That being said that difference between comfort and performance is pretty drastic. I currently shoot mine at 27" 60 lbs on performance with a 330 gr arrow and I am at 286 fps. Now that I am used to the draw cycle it is actually not that bad.

I shot the bow I have for sale for the 3D season and I will say it is still one of the best bows I have shot in a while (even being on performance). 

I will my other one set up for this years indoor league and then go back to the ASA next year with it. I will say that Bowtech put it at price point that is not very appealing but with the technology involved I guess I can see the reasoning behind the price tag. 

The ONLY one thing I do not like is the grip. I loved Bowtech's grip for many years but this year it seems like the grip is too slick. It was a quick fix with some lizard skins but I am just giving you my opinion. 

If you get a chance to fling a few down range and the bow is set to what you want to shoot it at I think you will pretty pleased with its performance. Tons of great bows out there and IMO the Reckoning is one of the best.


----------



## Milo357

I'd recommend looking at the PSE PerformX. I absolutely love that bow. I feel like I'm getting better every time I shoot it.


----------



## arrowblaster

Can't go wrong with the reckoning!I recently switched to left hand shooting,and am shooting better than years of right hand shooting with this bow. AMAZING!!!


----------



## Docmedic

Thx all. The several reason I haven't pulled the trigger on purchasing the Reckoning is the 35 ATA. It's probably all in my head, but my ROSS is 37" and feels amazing to draw. Also, the rumor mill is out that Mathews is dropping their new target bow in October. I would like to see how it is, and if anything there will be people here who will sell their TRX 38s for cheap to pick up the new bow. So I can wait a little longer.

Right now I'm waiting on a sureloc icon X with viper scope I just purchased from a forum member. So far as target setup goes I'm fine ( I think?) and I'll shoot the Ross in a indoor league when it starts up next month. I think this should give me a better idea what everyones setup is and paint a better picture on what everyones using for bows.


----------



## Oldemann

I've been trying just about every target bow on the market lately, as far as the Reckoning it shot pretty nice but did not wow me. All the bows are top notch but it comes down to how it feels to you. I'm shooting good with my Elite Echelon 37 and probably stick with it and maybe get the Echelon 39 also. Only other bow I would like to put some time on is the Matthews TRX38.


----------



## fletched

I finally got to shoot the reckoning yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised how nice it felt. It held very well and it shot great. The draw cycle was smooth and even, it had a good holding valley and solid wall. It held very steady and locked in on the target. The shots came out crisp and clean. The bow didn't jump around and was quiet. I still have my specialist and the reckoning is the only Bowtech since then to grab my attention. I may end up with one soon.


----------



## LongTime

Best bow ever made.


----------



## Kylakebuck

LongTime said:


> Best bow ever made.


 &#55357;&#56834; now that’s a real debate! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cowdocdvm

I have really enjoyed mine. Used it the last half of 3D season and will be heading to the woods with me. Tuned very easily. Holds speeds at my relatively short DL(27 3/4). Accuracy is excellent. As much as I wanna grab a carbon bow for the woods I’m putting that money towards a 60lber for indoor. I believe the reckoning is that good


----------



## Tipe

Docmedic said:


> Thx all. The several reason I haven't pulled the trigger on purchasing the Reckoning is the 35 ATA.


Go and try it, it's not actually that short than 35" would expect.
Compared to 37" Halon X Comp. It feels in shot longer than it is.


----------



## 1goodarrow

fletched said:


> I finally got to shoot the reckoning yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised how nice it felt. It held very well and it shot great. The draw cycle was smooth and even, it had a good holding valley and solid wall. It held very steady and locked in on the target. The shots came out crisp and clean. The bow didn't jump around and was quiet. I still have my specialist and the reckoning is the only Bowtech since then to grab my attention. I may end up with one soon.


I had 2 specialists for 3 years.they gave. Me 10s I didn’t deserve. Specialist was the only bow I’ve had(and I’ve had a lot ) where I could put a bare shaft with fletched at 35 yds, until yesterday when I did it with the reckoning. I’m giving up 5 ft /s compared to my realm x, but I dont care because the bow is so accurate. Even compared to my realm x, the grip is a bit different. On all my bowtechs i I take the grip off and place hockey tape on the grip. ( I tried lizard skin but it was too “grippy”). It is a sweet shooter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1goodarrow

Tipe said:


> Go and try it, it's not actually that short than 35" would expect.
> Compared to 37" Halon X Comp. It feels in shot longer than it is.
> 
> View attachment 6909717
> View attachment 6909719
> 
> View attachment 6909723


Thanks for the comparison. I don’t know how to accurately articulate it, but I think that the length of the riser makes it “feel” longer than it is. I’ve always liked wider limb spacing and the reckoning is significantly wider than other bows I’ve shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe

1goodarrow said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I don’t know how to accurately articulate it, but I think that the length of the riser makes it “feel” longer than it is. I’ve always liked wider limb spacing and the reckoning is significantly wider than other bows I’ve shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I think so too. Wide limbs, straight riser and grip is way front from limb pocket than any other bow what I've had.
I think there's that reason that it feels like 37-40" bow even if it's just 35".

Will wait same riser style 37-38" indoor bow from BowTech and I'm shure ordering again :wink:

Should take better comparison pictures, where they're dead level against each other..


----------



## Ingo

Tipe said:


> Yes, I think so too. Wide limbs, straight riser and grip is way front from limb pocket than any other bow what I've had.
> I think there's that reason that it feels like 37-40" bow even if it's just 35".
> 
> Will wait same riser style 37-38" indoor bow from BowTech and I'm shure ordering again :wink:
> 
> Should take better comparison pictures, where they're dead level against each other..


The riser certainly feels long and stable but I wish the string angle was just a tad less acute. It helped when I went from 28.75" to 28.5" to give me a slightly more comfortable anchor. 

My Decree HD had a better string angle and I was so use to it that it was a bit of a challenge finding the perfect anchor with the Reckoning but I have it dialed in now. The Decree was more sensitive to grip torque and pressure on the wall so once I get some miles on the Reckoning I should easily be shooting or more consistently. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docmedic

Tipe, Thank you for making the compression. That does really help me get a better picture of the bow.


----------



## Tipe

Docmedic said:


> Tipe, Thank you for making the compression. That does really help me get a better picture of the bow.


Don't know, this doesn't help at all but lets put it in here.
Just bit tweaking with DL and maybe I go back to shorter.
It is actually way easier to shoot steep angles with that shorter DL.
Did try that down in a same place.

Small tweaking to come with loop length after that shorten DL.


----------



## Tipe

My WA 3D compatible arrow and bow set speed is here...


----------



## Gc265

DeerslayinSOB said:


> I have 2 Reckonings one of which is for sale and the only reason is because I wanted the bow but had to wait for my custom colors so I bought a black one.
> 
> The bow is awesome and probably one of the easiest bows to tune to date. That being said that difference between comfort and performance is pretty drastic. I currently shoot mine at 27" 60 lbs on performance with a 330 gr arrow and I am at 286 fps. Now that I am used to the draw cycle it is actually not that bad.
> 
> I shot the bow I have for sale for the 3D season and I will say it is still one of the best bows I have shot in a while (even being on performance).
> 
> I will my other one set up for this years indoor league and then go back to the ASA next year with it. I will say that Bowtech put it at price point that is not very appealing but with the technology involved I guess I can see the reasoning behind the price tag.
> 
> The ONLY one thing I do not like is the grip. I loved Bowtech's grip for many years but this year it seems like the grip is too slick. It was a quick fix with some lizard skins but I am just giving you my opinion.
> 
> If you get a chance to fling a few down range and the bow is set to what you want to shoot it at I think you will pretty pleased with its performance. Tons of great bows out there and IMO the Reckoning is one of the best.


How long did it take them to build your custom color Reckoning?


----------



## 1goodarrow

I got a green one in about 2.5 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe

1goodarrow said:


> I got a green one in about 2.5 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I truly believe that You wont be dissapointed for it :RockOn:


----------



## gsteve

id love to try one of these or a 35" sr6


----------



## Gc265

1goodarrow said:


> I got a green one in about 2.5 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## Doublea17

Got mine today. Hope it is worth the hype. Can’t wait for indoor season to start.


----------



## Btech NW

I picked up a Reckoning on a whim to compliment my SR6. For some reason I can't exactly figure out I'm not really bonding with the Reckoning. May end up selling it which is sad because it really is a nice bow.


----------



## Tipe

Doublea17 said:


> Got mine today. Hope it is worth the hype. Can’t wait for indoor season to start.
> View attachment 6934845


Put some more pic's about that colour combination...
I have full blue..


----------



## Doublea17

Smoke gray riser blue limbs. Wanted all blue but they didn’t have a blue riser to go with the 70# limbs, a guy returned a smoke gray riser with 60# limbs on it so I asked I could do that and guy said no problem. Here are some more pics.


----------



## Gc265

Good Lord that's a good looking bow!


----------

